# macbook w/ dell printer???



## fashionablady (Jan 4, 2009)

trying to add a dell photo printer 720 to a mac os x... not connecting... need to identify a driver???


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

loking at this thread on the apple website - it appears the DEll is a rebadged Lexmark and a MAC driver is not available
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1218767


----------

